# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  اخطر قرص اقلاع وصيانة - Roxio Toast Titanium 10.0.5

## amjed5

*          
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Titanium 10.0.5   
v 10.0.5   
قرص اقلاع خطير .. يحتوي علي:  

```
  1. Norton Partiton Magic 8.05 (1371)2. PowerQuest Partiton Magic "EN" 7.0 (283)3. PowerQuest Partition Magic 4.01.654. Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.0 "RU" (2 164)5. Paragon Partition Manager Server 10.0 Build 78936. Paragon Home Expert 2009 "RU" (7267)7. 7tools Partition Manager 20058. Vcom Partition Commander Pro 10.0 Build 3139. Vcom Partition Commander 9.0110. Star-Tools Partition Star 2.0311. Cute Partition Manager Release 0.9.812. EASEUS Partition Manager Server DOS 1.6.313. Hard Disk Manager 6.1.6014. Visopsys Partition Logic 0.7 PREVIEW15. BootIt Next Generation 1.8616. Acronis True Image Home 11.0 "RU" (8059)17. Acronis True Image Home 2009 12.0 "RU" (9769)18. Acronis True Image Home 2010 13.0 Build 5.05519. Acronis True Image Enterprise Server 9.1 Build 3.71820. Paragon Drive Backup Professional 9.0 Build 868121. HDClone 3.6 Professional Edition22. Maxtor MaxBlast 5 (build 5 036)23. Norton Ghost 11.0.124. Symantec Image Center 5.6 Build ImgCtr.16625. Partition Saving 3.7026. TeraByte Unlimited Image for DOS v.2.0827. PC Inspector Clone Maxx 0.95 Build 769    28. Acronis Recovery Expert Deluxe 6.029. Acronis Recovery Expert Deluxe "RU" 1.030. PowerQuest Lost & Found 1.0631. TestDisk 6.1232. PhotoRec 6.1233. Ontrack Easy Recovery Professional 6.10.0734. Active Partition Recovery 3.035. DiyDataRecovery Diskpatch 2.1.10036. HDD Regenerator 1.7137. Active@ UNERASER 3.038. Vcom Rescue Disk 6.01139. Acronis OS Selector "RU" 10.0 (2 164)40. Symantec BootMagic 8.0541. GRUB 0.9142. GAG The Graphical Boot Manager 4.943. Smart Boot Manager 3.7.144. Boot Manager v. 2.1345. Samsung Disk Manager Version 10.4246. Samsung HDD UTILITY 2.0447. Samsung SHDIAG 1.2548. Samsung SUTIL 1.0149. Seagate SeaTools for DOS 1.0950. Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.0951. Hitachi Feature Tool 2.0652. Ontrack Data Advisor Diagnostic Utility 5.0053. HDDL 2.0154. Free FDISK 1.2.1 Fixed Disk55. SPecial FDisk 2000-03r56. eXtended FDisk 0.9.3 Beta57. Smart FDISK 2.0558. EFDISK 3.359. FDISK R2.13 Fixed Disk Maintenance60. Ranish Partition Manager 2.44 Beta61. Microsoft DELPART Partition Deleter 1.0062. Diskman 4.2a363. DM Disk Editor and Data Recovery 01.37 B0764. Victoria 3.52c "RU"65. MHDD 4.666. Boot Partition 2.60 for DOS67. PowerQuest Boot.ini Validation Tool v.1.00.568. HDForm v.2.1269. Hard Disk test v.1.2170. IDE Hard Disk Series Format v.1.0171. Hard disk Low-level-format72. Norton Disk Doctor 8.073. Linux FloppyFW 3.0.974. Universal Boot Disk v.3.6&75. Volkov Commander DOS Navigator c NTFSHiren's BootCD v10.1 mini WinXPPartition Magic Pro 8.05Best software to partition hard driveAcronis Disk Director 10.0.2160Popular disk management functions in a single suiteParagon Partition Manager 7.0.1274Universal tool for partitionsPartition Commander 9.01The safe way to partition your hard drive,with undo feature  Ranish Partition Manager 2.44a boot manager and hard disk partitioner.The Partition Resizer 1.3.4move and resize your partitions in one step and more.Smart Fdisk 2.05a simple harddisk partition managerSPecial Fdisk 2000.03vSPFDISK a partition tool.eXtended Fdisk 0.9.3XFDISK allows easy partition creation and editionGDisk 1.1.1Complete replacement for the DOS FDISK utility and more.Super Fdisk 1.0Create, delete, format partitions drives without destroying data.  Partition Table Editor 8.0Partition Table and Boot Record EditorEASEUS Partition Master 4.1.1Partition Resize/Move/Copy/Create/Delete/Format/Convert, Explore, etc.USB Format ToolFormat/make bootable any USB flash drive to FAT, FAT32, or NTFS partition.ImageCenter 5.6 (Drive Image 2002)Best software to clone hard driveNorton Ghost 11.5Similar to Drive Image (with usb/scsi support)Acronis True Image 8.1.945Create an exact disk image for complete system backup and disk cloning.Partition Saving 3.71A tool to backup/restore partitions. (SavePart.exe)COPYR.DMA Build013A Tool for making copies of hard disks with bad sectorsDriveImageXML 2.13backup any drive/partition to an image file, even if the drive is currently in useDrive SnapShot 1.39creates an exact Disk Image of your system into a file while windows is running.Ghost Image Explorer 11.5to add/remove/extract files from Ghost image fileDriveImage Explorer 5.0to add/remove/extract files from Drive image fileWhitSoft File Splitter 4.5aa Small File Split-Join ToolInfraRecorder 0.50An Open source CD/DVD burning software, also create/burn .iso imagesFastCopy 1.99r4The Fastest Copy/Delete Software on WindowsSmart Driver Backup 2.12Easy backup of your Windows device drivers (also works from PE)Double Driver 2.1Driver Backup and Restore toolDriverBackup! 1.0.3Another handy tool to backup driversRegBak 1.0a light-weight and simple utility to create backups of Windows registry filesActive Partition Recovery 3.0To Recover a Deleted partition.Active Uneraser 3.0To recover deleted files and folders on FAT and NTFS systems.  Ontrack Easy Recovery Pro 6.10To Recover data that has been deleted/virus attackWinternals Disk Commander 1.1more than just a standard deleted-file recovery utilityTestDisk 6.11.3Tool to check and undelete partition from Dos/WindowsDiyDataRecovery Diskpatch 2.1.100An excellent data recovery software.Prosoft Media Tools 5.0 v1.1.2.64Another excellent data recovery software with many other options.PhotoRec 6.11.3Tool to Recover File and pictures from Dos/WindowsActive Undelete 5.5a tool to recover deleted filesRestoration 3.2.13a tool to recover deleted files  GetDataBack for FAT 4.0Data recovery software for FAT file systemsGetDataBack for NTFS 4.0Data recovery software for NTFS file systems  Recuva 1.32Restore deleted files from Hard Drive, Digital Camera Memory Card, usb mp3 player...Partition Find and Mount 2.3.1Partition Find and Mount software is designed to find lost or deleted partitionsUnstoppable Copier 4.2Allows you to copy files from disks with problems such as bad sectors,scratches or that just give errors when reading data.System Speed Test 4.78it tests CPU, harddrive, ect.PC-Check 6.05Easy to use hardware tests  Ontrack Data Advisor 5.0Powerful diagnostic tool for assessing the condition of your computerThe Troubleshooter 7.02all kind of hardware testing toolCPU/Video/Disk Performance Test 5.7a tool to test cpu, video, and diskTest Hard Disk Drive 1.0a tool to test Hard Disk DriveDisk Speed1.0Hard Disk Drive Speed Testing ToolS&M Stress Test 1.9.1cpu/hdd/memory benchmarking and information tool, including temperatures/fan speeds/voltagesIsMyLcdOK (Monitor Test) 1.02Allows you to test CRT/LCD/TFT screens for dead pixels and diffective screensGoldMemory 5.07RAM Test utilityMemtest86+ 4.00PC Memory TestMemTest 1.0a Memory Testing ToolVideo Memory Stress Test 1.7.116a tool to thoroughly test your video RAM for errors and faultsHard Disk Diagnostic UtilitiesSeagate Seatools Graphical v2.13bSeaTools for Dos 1.10  Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools 11.2Western Digital Diagnostics (DLGDIAG) 5.04fMaxtor PowerMax 4.23Maxtor amset utility 4.0Maxtor(or any Hdd) Low Level Formatter 1.1Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00Fujitsu IDE Low Level Format 1.0Samsung HDD Utility(HUTIL) 2.10Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28Samsung The Drive Diagnostic Utility (ESTOOL) 3.00gIBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.16IBM/Hitachi Feature Tool 2.15Gateway GwScan 5.12ExcelStor's ESTest 4.50MHDD 4.6WDClear 1.30Toshiba Hard Disk Diagnostic 2.00bHDD Regenerator 1.71to recover a bad hard driveHDAT2 4.53main function is testing and repair (regenerates) bad sectors for detected devicesOntrack Disk Manager 9.57Disk Test/Format/Maintenance tool.Norton Disk Doctor 2002a tool to repair a damaged disk, or to diagnose your hard drive.Norton Disk Editor 2002a powerful disk editing, manual data recovery tool.Hard Disk Sentinel 0.04Hard Disk health, performance and temperature monitoring tool.Active Kill Disk 4.1Securely overwrites and destroys all data on physical drive.SmartUDM 2.00  Hard Disk Drive S.M.A.R.T. Viewer.Victoria 3.33e and 3.52rusa freeware program for low-level HDD diagnosticsHDD Erase 4.0Secure erase using a special feature built into most newer hard drivesHDD Scan 3.2HDDScan is a Low-level HDD diagnostic tool, it scans surface find bad sectors etc.HDTune 2.55Hard disk benchmarking and information tool.Data Shredder 1.0A tool to Erase disk and files (also wipe free space) securelyPCI and AGP info Tool (1811)The PCI System information & Exploration tool.System Analyser 5.3wView extensive information about your hardwareNavratil Software System Information 0.60.38High-end professional system information toolAstra 5.44Advanced System info Tool and Reporting AssistantHWiNFO 5.3.0a powerful system information utilitySysChk 2.46Find out exactly what is under the hood of your PCCPU Identification utility 1.18Detailed information on CPU (CHKCPU.EXE)CTIA CPU Information 2.7another CPU information toolDrive Temperature 1.0  Hard Disk Drive temperature meterPC Wizard 2009.1.911Powerful system information/benchmark utility designed especially for detection of hardware.SIW 2009-10-22Gathers detailed information about your system properties and settings.CPU-Z 1.52It gathers information on some of the main devices of your systemGPU-Z 0.3.6A lightweight utility designed to give you all information about your video card and GPUPCI 32 Sniffer 1.4 (1811)device information tool (similar to unknown devices)UnknownDevices 1.4.20 (1811)helps you find what those unknown devices in Device Manager really areUSBDeview 1.47View/Uninstall all installed/connected USB devices on your systemMBRWork 1.07ba utility to perform some common and uncommon MBR functionsMBRTool 2.3.200backup, verify, restore, edit, *******, remove, display, re-write...DiskMan 4.2all in one tool for cmos, bios, bootrecord and moreBootFix UtilityRun this utility if you get 'Invalid system disk'MBR SAVE / RESTORE 2.1BootSave and BootRest tools to save / restore MBRBoot Partition 2.60add Partition in the Windows NT/2000/XP Multi-boot loaderSmart Boot Manager 3.7.1a multi boot manager  MBRWizard 2.0bDirectly update and modify the MBR (Master Boot Record)Grub4Dos installer 1.1an universal boot loader GRUB for DOS installerMbrFix 1.3To backup, restore, fix the boot code in the MBRCMOS 0.93CMOS Save / Restore ToolBIOS Cracker 5.0BIOS password remover (cmospwd)BIOS Utility 1.35.0BIOS Informations, password, beep codes and more.!BIOS 3.20a powerfull utility for bios and cmosDISKMAN4a powerful all in one utilityUniFlash 1.40bios flash utilityKill CMOSa tiny utility to wipe cmosAward DMI Configuration Utility 2.43DMI Configuration utility for modifying/viewing the MIDF contents.Picture Viewer 1.94Picture viewer for dos, supports more then 40 filetypes.QuickView Pro 2.58movie viewer for dos, supports many format including divx.  MpxPlay 1.56a small Music Player for dosActive Password Changer 3.0.420To Reset User Password on windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista (FAT/NTFS)Offline NT/2K/XP Password Changerutility to reset windows nt/2000/xp administrator/user password.Registry Reanimator 1.02Check and Restore structure of the Damaged Registry files of NT/2K/XPNTPWDutility to reset windows nt/2000/xp administrator/user password.Registry Viewer 4.2Registry Viewer/Editor for Win9x/Me/NT/2K/XPATAPWD 1.2Hard Disk Password UtilityTrueCrypt 6.3On-the-fly disk encryption tool, can create a virtual encrypted disk  within a file and mount it as a real disk, can also encrypt an entire  HDD/Partition/USB DriveContent Advisor Password Remover 1.01It Removes Content Advisor Password from Internet ExplorerPassword Renew 1.1Utility to (re)set windows passwordsWindowsGate 1.1Enables/Disables Windows logon password validationWinKeyFinder 1.73Allows you to View and Change Windows XP/2003 Product Keys, backup and  restore activation related files, backup Microsoft Office 97, 2000 SP2,  XP/2003 keys etc.XP Key Reader 2.7Can decode the XP-key on Local or Remote systemsProduKey 1.38Recovers lost the product key of your Windows/OfficeWirelessKeyView 1.30Recovers all wireless network keys (WEP/WPA) stored in your computer by WZCMessenPass 1.27A password recovery tool that reveals the passwords of several instant messangersMail PassView 1.52Recovers mail passwords of Outlook Express, MS Outlook, IncrediMail, Eudora, etc.Asterisk Logger 1.04Reveal passwords hidden behind asterisk characters  NTFS Dos Pro 5.0To access ntfs partitions from DosNTFS 4 Dos 1.9To access ntfs partitions from DosParagon Mount Everything 3.0To access NTFS, Ext2FS, Ext3FS partitions from dosNTFS Dos 3.02To access ntfs partitions from DosEditBINI 1.01to Edit boot.ini on NTFS PartitionVolkov Commander 4.99Dos File Manager with LongFileName/ntfs support(Similar to Norton Commander)Dos Command Center 5.1Classic dos-based file manager.File Wizard 1.35a file manager - colored files, drag and drop copy, move, delete etc.File Maven 3.5an advanced Dos file manager with high speed PC-to-PC filetransfers via serial or parallel cableFastLynx 2.0Dos file manager with Pc to Pc file transfer capabilityDos Navigator 6.4.0Dos File Manager, Norton Commander clone but has much more features.Mini Windows 98Can run from Ram Drive, with ntfs support,Added 7-Zip, Disk Defragmenter, Notepad / RichText Editor,Image Viewer, .avi .mpg .divx .xvid Movie Player, etc...Mini Windows XpPortable Windows Xp that runs from CD/USB/Ram Drive, with Network and SATA support7-Zip 9.07 beta  File Manager/Archiver Supports 7z, ZIP, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, RAR, CAB, ISO, ARJ, LZH, CHM, MSI, WIM, Z, CPIO, RPM, DEB and NSIS formatsOpera Web Browser 8.53One of the fastest, smallest and smartest full-featured web browserGhost Walker 11.5utility that changes the security ID (SID) for Windows NT, 2000 and XPDosCDroast beta 2Dos CD Burning ToolsUniversal TCP/IP Network 6.4MSDOS Network Client to connect via TCP/IP to a Microsoft basednetwork. The network can either be a peer-to-peer or a server basednetwork, it contains 91 different network card drivers  HxD 1.7.7.0Hex Editor provides tools to inspect and edit files, main memory, disks/disk imagesVirtual Floppy Drive 2.1enables you to create and mount a virtual floppy drive on your NT/2000/XP/VistaFileDisk Mount Tool 25to mount ISO/BIN/NRG/MDF/IMA images on windows.Streams 1.56Reveal/Delete NTFS alternate data streamsNewSID 4.10utility that changes the security ID (SID) for Windows NT, 2000 and XPUSB CD-Rom Driver 1Standard usb_cd.sys driver for cd driveUniversal USB Driver 2Panasonic v2.20 ASPI Manager for USB mass storageASUSTeK USB Driver 3ASUS USB CD-ROM Device Driver Version 1.00  SCSI SupportSCSI Drivers for DosSATA SupportSATA Driver (gcdrom.sys) and JMicron JMB361 (xcdrom.sys) for Dos1394 Firewire Support1394 Firewire Drivers for DosInterlnk support at COM1To access another computer from COM portInterlnk support at LPT1To access another computer from LPT portand too many great dos toolsvery good collection of dos utilitiesextract.exe pkzip.exe pkunzip.exe lha.exe gzip.exeuharcd.exe imgExtrc.exe xcopy.exe diskcopy.com mouse.comundelete.com edit.com fdisk.exe fdisk2.exe fdisk3.exelf.exe delpart.exe wipe.com zap.com format.comdeltree.exe more.com find.exe hex.exe debug.exesplit.exe mem.exe attrib.com sys.com smartdrv.exexmsdsk.exe killer.exe share.exe scandisk.exe scanreg.exeguest.exe doskey.exe duse.exe move.exe setver.exeintersvr.exe interlnk.exe loadlin.exe lfndos.exe doslfn.com  SpaceMonger 1.4keeping track of the free space on your computer  WinDirStat 1.1.2.80a disk usage statistics viewer and cleanup tool for Windows.CCleaner 2.25Crap Cleaner is a freeware system optimization and privacy toolPageDfrg 2.32System file Defragmenter For NT/2k/XPNT Registry Optimizer 1.1jRegistry Optimization for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP/VistaDefragNT 1.9This tool presents the user with many options for disk defragmentingJkDefrag 3.36Free disk defragment and optimize utility for Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista/Windows 7Angry IP Scanner 2.21Scan IP addresses in any range as well as any their portsCurrPorts 1.80displays the list of all currently opened TCP and UDP ports on your computerTCPView 2.54Lists TCP and UDP endpoints, including the Local/Remote addresses of TCP connections  Winsock 2 Fix for 9xto fix corrupted Winsock2 information by poorly written Internet programsXP TCP/IP Repair 1.0Repair your Windows XP Winsock and TCP/IP registry errors  Dependency Walker 2.2Checks for missing/invalid DLL/modules/functions for any exe/dll/ocx/sys.IB Process Manager 1.04a little process manager for 9x/2k, shows dll info etc.Process Explorer 11.33shows you information about which handles and DLLs processes have opened or loadedOpenedFilesView 1.46View opened/locked files in your system, sharing violation issuesPocket KillBox 2.0.0.978can be used to get rid of files that stubbornly refuse to allow you to delete themProcessActivityView 1.10Detailed process access information read/write/opened files etcUnlocker 1.8.8This tool can delete file/folder when you get this message - Cannot delete file:Access is denied, The file is in use by another program etc.RegScanner 1.80Tool to find/search in the Registry of WindowsRegistry Editor PE 0.9cEasy editing of remote registry hives and user profilesRegistry Restore Wizard 1.0.4Restores a corrupted system registry from Xp System RestoreAutoruns 9.56Displays All the entries from startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys,Explorer ****l extensions,toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications,auto-start services, Scheduled Tasks, Winsock, LSA Providers, Remove Driversand much more which helps to remove nasty spyware/adware and viruses.Silent Runners Revision 60A free ****** that helps detect spyware, malware and adware in the startup processStartup Control Panel 2.8a tool to edit startup programsStartup Monitor 1.02it notifies you when any program registers itself to run at system startupHijackThis 2.0.2a general homepage hijackers detector and remover and moreDial a Fix 0.60.0.24Fix errors and problems with COM/ActiveX object errors and missing registry entries,Automatic Updates, SSL, HTTPS, and Cryptography service (signing/verification)issues, Reinstall internet explorer etc. comes with the policy scannerUltimate Windows Tweaker 2.0A TweakUI Utility for tweaking and optimizing Windows VistaTweakUI 2.10This PowerToy gives you access to system settings that are not exposed in the Windows XpXp-AntiSpy 3.97.5it tweaks some Windows XP functions, and disables some unneeded Windows services quickly****l Extensions Manager (****lExView) 1.45An excellent tool to View and Manage all installed Context-menu/****l extensionsEzPcFix 1.0.0.16Helpful tool when trying to remove viruses, spyware, and malwareRemoveWGA 1.2Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications Removal toolRRT - Remove Restrictions Tool 3.0To Re-enable Ctrl+Alt+Del, Folder Options and Registry tools etc.Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 7.0.0.290 (1811)Free on-demand virus scanner from Kaspersky Lab to remove viruses.Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.6.2 (1811)Application to scan for spyware, adware, hijackers and other malicious software.Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.41 (1811)anti-malware application that can thoroughly remove even the most advanced malware.SpywareBlaster 4.2 (1811)Prevent the installation of spyware and other potentially unwanted software.SmitFraudFix 2.424This removes Some of the popular Desktop Hijack malwareComboFix (1811)Designed to cleanup malware infections and restore settings modified by malwareCWShredder 2.19Popular CoolWebSearch Trojan Remover tool  RootkitRevealer 1.7.1Rootkit Revealer is an advanced patent-pending root kit detection utility.SuperAntispyware 4.30 (1811)Remove Malware, Rootkits, Spyware, Adware, Worms, Parasites (a must have tool) 
  
```

   698.32 MB              
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أكرم العزاني

*أحسن الله إليك أخي*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## BERRAZZOUK

chokran

----------


## RCDUNLOCK

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## abede7

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## DANI NABIL

شكرا....شكرا.....شكرا جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

----------

